# Just a big let-down.



## dave2657 (Feb 25, 2008)

I have now been waiting over eight, yes,eight months now for Traintek.llc to come up with the answer to why the Adapt-a-board does not let lights work on my USA Trains GP38 with Revolution sound receiver.I have now given-up all hope of ever getting any help from them and will be stripping the Traintek gear out as soon as I can do it.BE WARNED everybody.I will let you make up your minds about what type of customer service this is.

A very satisfied customer (NOT).

dave2657


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

He claims it works, but my investigation revealed that you need to replace all the existing lights with his light board. Even then there's some weirdness. 

I'd like to hear about your experiences, can you email me at [email protected]? I might be able to help, off forum... I don't participate here any more. 

Thanks, Greg


----------

